# Paterno Dead. For real this time.



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)

My husband is still sleeping and I just read that Joe died. I felt sorry for the old man, to go through what he did while he was dying. My sympathies to his wife. 

http://news.yahoo.com/fired-penn-state-coach-joe-paterno-dead-85-151950813--spt.html

I realize he should have done more than he did, but no one should have that kind of heaviness on his mind as he is dying. 

RIP


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

The scandal broke him, and it's shame b/c it didn't have end this way.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> My husband is still sleeping and I just read that Joe died. I felt sorry for the old man, to go through what he did while he was dying. My sympathies to his wife.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/fired-penn-state-coach-joe-paterno-dead-85-151950813--spt.html
> 
> ...



Yes, a very sad day indeed. I'm still not totally sold he did anything wrong. He heard of an incident and told his immediate superiors. His job was to coach football not investigate criminal doings.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thats why he died and i think he was just as guilty as that other bastard dusky.

Asshole had the opportunity to stop the attacks, but did nothing.

He got what was coming to him.

I hate chomo's and people who aid them


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 22, 2012)

So you are cool with the lack of effort he put in to protect those kids?

I would have bashed his head in theat rhe first report i had of dusky doing those things.

It aint a sad day, a sad day was whrn we found out paterno did nothing for those kids





neosapien said:


> Yes, a very sad day indeed. I'm still not totally sold he did anything wrong. He heard of an incident and told his immediate superiors. His job was to coach football not investigate criminal doings.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)

But in my mind I have this little voice and it says, 'he knew and did nothing more, he knew and did nothing more'. 

Quite frankly, I don't think I could have just let it go.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)

I 'liked' your post b/c you are right about the saddest day. But, the man deserves some respect... It's shame that this is his legacy.


olylifter420 said:


> Thats why he died and i think he was just as guilty as that other bastard dusky.
> 
> Asshole had the opportunity to stop the attacks, but did nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 22, 2012)

My point exactly. The guilt probably ate him so bad on the inside.

Piece of shit, he is just the same as dusky.

he lost all respect the day i found out he did nothing for those kids.

Chomo's dont get no respect. They get hate and especially paterno for not doing anything.

He had all the right and was in the highest position to bring those actions to light, but what dis he do?

He followed procedure. Fucking bullshit, in otherwords, he was too lazy and had more important things to do other then report a chomo tothe authorities.

And you removed the like, nooool!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2012)

He told his superiors of an, at that point alleged, incident that was brought to his attention. How is that doing nothing.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)

He should have told the REAL police, not his superiors. I realize that one of his superiors was in charge of campus police, but he was not a sworn in officer. 

Still RIP.


neosapien said:


> He told his superiors of an, at that point alleged, incident that was brought to his attention. How is that doing nothing.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Yes, a very sad day indeed. I'm still not totally sold he did anything wrong. He heard of an incident and told his immediate superiors. His job was to coach football not investigate criminal doings.


My guess would be he felt he should have done more, and I'm sure the guilt was carried to the grave. His career was what kept him alive, and be able to stave off the cancer. Once that was taken, he gave up. What sucks is the fact he is no longer here to defend himself, therefore a stellar career will always be tarnished unless he somehow is exonerated post-mortem during these upcoming trials.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> He should have told the REAL police, not his superiors. I realize that one of his superiors was in charge of campus police, but he was not a sworn in officer.
> 
> Still RIP.


Alright, you got me there. He could have done more.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Alright, you got me there. He could have done more.


All that really proves is he was human, just about everyone here has said "I wish I did more" at some point in life.


----------



## sonar (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a sad day for the Penn State community. It sounds stupid, but having spent 4 years there I almost feel like I knew the man personally.

As far as I'm concerned, the trustees killed the man with their knee jerk, self serving decision to fire him. The way he was publicly discraced it was like he was out there diddling the kids himself.


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 22, 2012)

i guess protecting pedos gives you cancer. who knew


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm with you on that one. Believe me, I have many things I regret.


Sunbiz1 said:


> All that really proves is he was human, just about everyone here has said "I wish I did more" at some point in life.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

sonar said:


> This is a sad day for the Penn State community. It sounds stupid, but having spent 4 years there I almost feel like I knew the man personally.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the trustees killed the man with their knee jerk, self serving decision to fire him. The way he was publicly discraced it was like he was out there diddling the kids himself.


http://live.psu.edu/story/57323

How appropriate to add, "They should have done more".


----------



## olylifter420 (Jan 22, 2012)

I hate the media attention he is getting
what about the victims? 

What about other more important news?


----------



## BA142 (Jan 23, 2012)

I do feel for the man, he should have done a bit more...I would freak out if I saw an old man anally assaulting a 10 year old

This stuff probably happens a lot more often than we know....being a coach is like Christmas for a pedophile


----------



## TLOrgasm 78 (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally I think Joe Pa got served to the masses on a silver platter. He was a scapegoat. As someone pointed out in this thread, he reported to his immediate superiors, on of whom was in CHARGE of campus police. What more do you expect an OLD MAN, in his 70's, to do? How is he supposed to know that the HEAD of CAMPUS POLICE will not follow through with an investigation or have any clue what kind of certifications, etc. this person has? I believe he did what he was supposed to do: report to his superiors, including campus police, what he was told (as hearsay) and let them handle it. Case closed on his part. Since when is it the job of the football coach to investigate police matters? I am sure he went to his grave greatly troubled by this undeserved blight on his legacy. Blame Sandusky and the jackasses in charge at Penn State, but let the old man rest.


----------



## TLOrgasm 78 (Jan 23, 2012)

...btw, Campus Police at my university were ALL sworn-in officers. The only difference between them and City Police was the agency that employed them. They went through the same training as every other officer PLUS special training on how to deal w/ coeds and university matters.


----------



## sonar (Jan 23, 2012)

BA142 said:


> I do feel for the man, he should have done a bit more...I would freak out if I saw an old man anally assaulting a 10 year old
> 
> This stuff probably happens a lot more often than we know....being a coach is like Christmas for a pedophile


Just to be clear, he never saw any of this happening. It's not like he walked in on some old man assaults a boy, shrugged his shoulders, and walked away.

Can the angry mob and irrate citizens please get their their facts straigh before they show up with the torches and pitchforks.


----------

